# Green Cloudy Water



## Cavaness (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello Everyone 

I'm having an issue I was hoping you could help me with. I've had my 70 gal freshwater tank up for a year, never any problems.

A couple weeks ago I bought a Penn-Plaxx 1000 filter to replace the 2 HOB filters that I was using.
Within a day of putting in the new canister filter and my new plants, the water changed from clear to green and cloudy.
I've changed up to 50% of the water several times, removed the plants, changed the filters in my new canister twice and added the product that is supposed to make your water clear.

The tank looks clear for maybe 6-8 hours and then it starts turning cloudy green again.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Carrie


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Do a complete blackout for 4-5 days. Afterwards, do at least a 50% water change.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Did you let the 1000 filter run along side of the old filters or put any of the media from the old into the new. If not you have thrown the balance out of whack. Like Jr says do a water change, do a 4 to 5 day blackout and then another large change.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cloudy or green water is usually a temporary condition. Check your tap water to make sure you aren't adding Phosphates or Nitrates when you make water changes. Making extnsive water changes can sometimes upset a tank's water chemistry. Make future water changes and water adds with Distilled Water (avoids adding nutrients or organic matter) until the cloudiness or green water disapears.


----------



## Cavaness (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you both so much! I will try both of these asap!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Do a complete blackout for 4-5 days. Afterwards, do at least a 50% water change.


+1 and stop adding food also.

the tank should clear up very quickly.

then resume with lighting and less feeding and adjust both until it remains clear.

I also think you should replant the tank.

but that's just my .

.02


----------



## Cavaness (Jan 26, 2012)

I failed to mention that I also installed a T5HO 48" light ... It seems that's also a huge factor in my nasty water.
Siiigh


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Cavaness said:


> I failed to mention that I also installed a T5HO 48" light ... It seems that's also a huge factor in my nasty water.
> Siiigh


Yeppers.

As I understand you removed live plants and bumped up the lighting. And did some other things as well. Then got a green water/cloudy tank.

One of the things that took me some time to learn was to cut back on lighting and feeding to clear up a tank. In one extreme case I tried water polisher type filters which did clear up a tank in a day or two. Then a week later it was all cloudy again. But when I lowered the lighting and did a lights off, things cleared up and then remained clear afterwards.

But I hated to cut back on all that expensive lighting. At first it seemed counter intuitive. Not to mention fustrating as I had spend all that money. I found out it just worked. *old dude

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cavaness said:


> I failed to mention that I also installed a T5HO 48" light ... It seems that's also a huge factor in my nasty water.
> Siiigh


I don't think your light caused the issue. Usuallly, green water comes with the presence of ammonia. Although your lights are a factor, it is usually too much light from a window that causes it - if it is a lighting issue. Excessive phosphates in your tank and a few other issues could play into it.

Aside from the green water, that light may be a little too much for your tank without CO2. It is near high light. What happens is the light drives the plant to react to it causing a higher demand level for CO2. The two main things a plant needs is light and CO2. When the plant doesn't get the extra needed CO2 it is negatively affected or stunted. Once this occurs it makes it a target for algae. Let the algae cover the plant and they end up dead due to lack of light. I would think you need to be around 4-6hrs of lighting time to keep away the algae.


----------



## redshark (Oct 4, 2010)

susankat said:


> Did you let the 1000 filter run along side of the old filters or put any of the media from the old into the new. If not you have thrown the balance out of whack. Like Jr says do a water change, do a 4 to 5 day blackout and then another large change.


Seconded! This would have been the most important step, running the new filter along side the old ones or having taken some of the media from the old ones and put it into the new filter would have meant a much and almost instant cycle...


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

However.....changing filters is not going to cause an algae bloom. Stick with the blackout followed by a water change at the end. And don't use chems to try to clear it up. It will do so on it's own.


----------



## Cavaness (Jan 26, 2012)

It is so great to be part of an aquarium forum with so many smart, wonderful people! Thank you all for your help!


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

All good advice. But to tell you the truth, I've had green cloudy water in 2 tanks, and the only thing that ever helped me was a UV Sterilizer. I ran it for a week and my water turned from "so green you couldnt see ANYTHING", to perfectly clear. 
Some will say it's only a temporary fix, but I've never had to use it twice in the same tank for green water. 
It's also good for when you add new fish to the tank...it will kill a lot of diseases that they may bring.

I used mine on a 75g, and just bought the Green Killing Machine 9 Watt. It says its only for 55g tanks, but I just left it in a little longer. It's about $40. You can get it on amazon or maybe a petsmart.

Good luck!


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Cavaness said:


> It is so great to be part of an aquarium forum with so many smart, wonderful people! Thank you all for your help!


and were very handsome/beautiful as well*r2

I would do the blackout and large wc


----------

